# Cant find this part



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, I have looked all over for a 5.25inch double or single drive bay device that displays CPU temperatures, and maybe controls fans as well.

I don't want to pay more than $49 for it though.

Any suggestions? ray:ray:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, have you tried newegg.com ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992004

I just did a quick look at found that, a little over what you said, but it was a quick look.


Edit: 
More looking: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999175

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998050

there are plenty out there for what you want, just have to pick out which you want now (there are more, I won't post more since it is really up to you to pick, I just picked these randomly as examples)


----------



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't really know how to install temperature probes... is it pretty easy?
Right not im buying all the parts for my case, and Ill decide on components later. 

Case: Cooler Master NV690
Cooling: Water Cooled 
4x antec tri-cool -green leds fans for the rest of the case
2x 12" UV cold cathodes
2x 8" UV cold cathodes 
Green EL Wire

This case is gunna be a beast.

Also it's my first time watercooling, do you have any suggestions on these parts?...

Thermaltake 5.25" reservoir
Black Ice Stealth GT 240 Radiator
2x antec tri-cool green LED
HEATKILLER 1366 LT CPU block
Alpha cool AP700 pump
Primochill tubing - uvgreen
Primochill ICE non-conductive coolant - uvgreen

thanks


----------



## CLAY_JoE (Dec 30, 2008)

You won't be able to accurately monitor CPU temperatures with probes. And its idiotic to place them between the heatsink and the CPU. Better of monitoring ambient temperatures within the case with probes and monitor CPU temps with software or BIOS.

I have the Scythe Kazemaster which is really easy to set up, controls fans, and looks really nice to (+ cheap) :smile:


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

What Clay-joe said regarding temp monitoring.

If you want to control your fans just be sure the pots used to control the speed, are rated to handle the wattage you are putting through them. You dont want to have them burst into flames (no, I am not joking). Some units are crap and the pots cant handle the load.

Brands like Scythe have good quality parts, just do your home work before purchasing.


----------

